# Chinese Rabbit Killer!



## MF Tlaxcala (Nov 25, 2010)

From November 22th, 2010


Spoiler



Recently, the video of a girl senselessly killing a baby rabbit appeared on the Internet. The cruelty provoked Netizens’ great anger towards the rabbit killer girl. Many of you thought this was just an isolated incident, the girl was probably mentally ill. However no, the truth is behind her cruel acts there is an interest group by the name of “Crush Fetish”. Including those other girls appeared in the video are all members of this group of abusing and killing various small animals. The goal of making these sick videos is to make profit; they make the videos into DVD discs and sell them to foreign countries. Prior to this, there were already videos of a mid-aged women abusing and killing cats, rabbits and dogs on the Internet, she was just one of them.


After the rabbit killing video was released to the public, one netizen talked to me in details about these videos of killing small animals and about the insider profiteering group. He said that he had monitored the group secretly for 6 month in order to expose them. Due to the group being very secretive and exclusive, he had no progress for while. After a long period of time, he finally obtained some chat records between the group members, images and also many videos of them abusing and killing various small animals.

In a related chat record, an Internet user named “Sound of Heaven” (????) expressed his view about the woman killing small animals in March. He said, “People who like Crush Fetish are not promoting and encouraging violence and murdering people, but it is an extension to SM, a state, crushed to death by a woman, a spirit of sacrificing oneself for her…” He also questioned people who attempt to make law against animal cruelty are all vegetarians.

(In response We are not vegetarians, however animals, being food of humans, should also have the proper way of life and death. That is, an instant death, death with dignity. Not to be tortured and abused, dying slowly in pain. Meat eaters are not in contradiction with protecting animals from cruelty, they do not use the painful death of the animals to satisfy their sensory pleasures. However this group abusing and killing small animals, rakes in staggering profits from the painful deaths of these animals.

As for now, China does not have laws that punish the crime of animal cruelty. But for such acts, the vast majority of people will condemn and ridicule, because it deviates from the most basic human morality.

The following are some chat records of the group “Crush Fetish” and more pictures that were not seen in the video on the Internet.[/p]







Source

Warning: This is real! Don't click on the source link if you are high sensitive in general and for animal mistreatment and other issues relates to this!!! (Like me...)

Completely sick, intolerable and absolutely not human! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






This is again on such low level and... why does this happening.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When i read and saw this i was completely confused and overwhelmed of what for things humans can do.. with such cute rabbits.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 25, 2010)

Saw this earlier. There are some real sick fucks out there. Sick fuckers that are desperate for money...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Why are people so mean to bunnies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is just wrong and just plan fucked up.


----------



## .Chris (Nov 25, 2010)

Let her go to damned hell for it...


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 25, 2010)

do they a least eat it ?


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Nov 25, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> do they a least eat it ?


Nope, they this just for fun.. or actually for some money...... 
Could you understand that? Well, i don't!


----------



## mameks (Nov 25, 2010)

This is wrong on a whole new level...


----------



## injected11 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm generally a non-violent person, but things like this absolutely make my blood boil. If I were face to face with a member of this "group", I don't think I'd be able to stop myself from inflicting some serious bodily harm upon them. Animal abuse is something I just cannot tolerate. Recording the abuse is horrific enough, but to go around making a profit from it... I hope they suffer enormous pain in life, and burn for all eternity in death.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 25, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> I'm generally a non-violent person, but things like this absolutely make my blood boil. If I were face to face with a member of this "group", I don't think I'd be able to stop myself from inflicting some serious bodily harm upon them. Animal abuse is something I just cannot tolerate. Recording the abuse is horrific enough, but to go around making a profit from it... I hope they suffer enormous pain in life, and burn for all eternity in death.


Couldn't have put it any better myself. Jesus Christ, what the fuck is wrong with today's society?!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 25, 2010)

what's happening to the world?


----------



## KireiJuice (Nov 25, 2010)

First a video about some girl in a red hoodie throwing puppies in the sea and now this..

I hate to admit it but humanity is screwed.


----------



## Varia (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't understand what's so entertaining at watching innocent rabbits getting murdered. 
Who the fuck would buy this shit, and how the hell could they make money of it?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 25, 2010)

wat

o__o


----------



## basher11 (Nov 25, 2010)

the hell is wrong with people these days?


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Nov 25, 2010)

This is fucking disgusting. Why?


----------



## CookiesMilk (Nov 25, 2010)

It's for money. And they get 6000 for each video .


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 25, 2010)

HOW CAN ANYONE DO SUCH A THING? THAT'S FUCKING DISGUSTING.



			
				CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> It's for money. And they get 6000 for each video .


I STILL WOULDN'T DO IT.


----------



## RE4zombie (Nov 25, 2010)

This is just so bad I can't even think of words to describe it.  China needs to reform their fucking laws now.  Besides this shit, they also allow innocent cats and dogs to be murdered en masse by companies using their fur to make clothing.  But this sadomasochistic stuff is just plain twisted.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 25, 2010)

RE4zombie said:
			
		

> This is just so bad I can't even think of words to describe it.  China needs to reform their fucking laws now.  Besides this shit, they also allow innocent cats and dogs to be murdered en masse by companies using their fur to make clothing.  But this sadomasochistic stuff is just plain twisted.


I agree, but please remember, it isn't just the Chinese, it's all around the damned world.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 25, 2010)

KireiJuice said:
			
		

> First a video about some girl in a red hoodie throwing puppies in the sea and now this..


I've not heard about that.

I hadn't heard about this until today either. That's pretty messed up.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 25, 2010)

The videoung part and the fact they aren't eating them is gross.
Especially since rabbit tastes so nice.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Nov 25, 2010)

well no wonder the chinese are doing shit like this, 6000 per video? these are people that probably cant make that much money in a year otherwise. they are desperate for money.


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 25, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Many of you thought this was just an isolated incident, the girl was probably mentally ill. However no, the truth is behind her cruel acts there is an interest group by the name of “Crush Fetish”.


Indeed, they're not mentally ill...
THEY'RE F*CKING CRAZY!!!!!
Girls and women doing this sh*t is just plain f*cked up and wrong, and the worst part of it is that we can see it on the internet and they sell it.
It's like they're brain-washed by the Devil!
This is the sickest sh*t I have seen on the internet, and I hope we're not gonna talk about it long after, because else I'll be sick!
And that law should definitly happen, it's weird there isn't one in the first place!
I guess China is more f*cked up then Japan (*cough*hentai*cough*)
(And why do they even call it fetish? Is it supposed to be turn me on or something?)


----------



## JoyConG (Nov 25, 2010)

Leave animals out of your bdsm videos, please.

And yes, "Fetish", people get off to women killing bunny rabbits in unusual ways.

Oh, china


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 25, 2010)

I have no opinion of this. It is just way too wrong to type out how sick that is on my keyboard.


----------



## Raiser (Nov 25, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> KireiJuice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The puppy throwing girl was German I believe. I THINK she was caught (due to /b/).

All these cruelties.. just leaves me with no hope in the future of mankind.


----------



## craplame (Nov 25, 2010)

This is just so horrible to hear about. Animals are living beings too. :-/


----------



## TheDestroyer (Nov 25, 2010)

That is sick as hell! No words could describe how sick that was.. damn, i just woke up and this news appeared >.< I stop the car whenever a rabbit cross the road.. they show now mercy.. =[ they have no right to do that even if there's no law for it.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Nov 25, 2010)

It's possible I missed this, but from where do they get this money for each killing?


----------



## megawalk (Nov 25, 2010)

i am a destruction expert....now.
if i saw somebody brutally killing a little bunny.
i think there would be some lawsuits and hospital appointments for that killer

and me ending up in jail for the reason i litteraly exploded somebody


----------



## DC2000 (Nov 25, 2010)

MF Tlaxcala said:
			
		

> From November 22th, 2010
> 
> Completely sick, intolerable and absolutely not human!
> 
> ...



I´m absolutly in your opinion!
Im a peaceful man and not violent but seeing this made me so fucking angry - that make me want to "crush" their lifes painfully!!! 
I hope their souls burn forever in hell!!!!!!
thats what such unhuman ugly fetishists deserve!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 25, 2010)

This shit pisses me off!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's one thing to hunt for food and use animals for nom noms (I'm a meat eater but I'm totally against over hunting) but senselessly killing animals for pleasure really burns my buttons. The sick fucks need to be water boarded by Cheney , then pistol whipped by some pimps and then executed by Martha Steward just for the embarrassing fuck of it! Poor bunnies


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 25, 2010)

if i ever see those girls i'll fuck them hard until they DIE!!!!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 25, 2010)

I love eating meat and I'm not the kind of person who takes every opportunity to defend the rights animals, but I really don't get why people fund this kind of thing. Killing rabbits like this is completely disgusting, and paying people to do it for your own sick pleasure may be even worse.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 25, 2010)

DC2000 said:
			
		

> MF Tlaxcala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



except this being much much worse. not that it that what you said better though...


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Nov 25, 2010)

..The hell? Thats messed up on so many levels.
How does somebody get off to _that_? People have weird fetishes.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 25, 2010)

What the FUCK!?
Ok now THAT is even worse than the woman who killed her baby because of farmville! She is uploading her torturing the poor rabbits! That-that-that is just not right!


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 25, 2010)

Here's me trying to improve myself by learning to control my violent rage, and then this happens. Now all I can think about is hunting these people down and ramming a morning star up their chuff. And uploading it to youtube so they know how it feels.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Nov 25, 2010)

luckily i just finished polish my daggers. First time ever i have felt for killing girls...


----------



## Devin (Nov 25, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> If I ever see those girls. I'll fuck them hard, until they DIE!!!!


----------



## RE4zombie (Nov 25, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> RE4zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its not just them, you can just look at the PETA site for proof.  But China to me is the most vivid example of this animal abuse because they are the country with the largest population and also some of the most backwards laws.  I think that the only the abuse could stop would be with UN restrictions, but there's no chance of that happening.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 25, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> rikardo03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > If I ever see those girls. I'll fuck them hard, until they DIE!!!!


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 25, 2010)

I kind of understand why they would do this... It's hard to understand different cultures, and when you're that poor, you would probably do that to.

But what I don't understand is the people that WANT to watch these videos. That's the fucked up part, which I don't understand at all.


----------



## boombox (Nov 25, 2010)

Jesus Christ!! that is so vile and unnatural, I'm so glad I didn't see the video, I would have thrown up! the stills were awful enough! how could you perpetuate such an obvious psychotic fetish..no normal human-being finds this attractive - throw them all into a mental asylum or squeeze them to death...eurgh no... that would be horrible too!


----------



## DC2000 (Nov 25, 2010)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> I kind of understand why they would do this... It's hard to understand different cultures, and when you're that poor, you would probably do that to.



I would never do such a think however the situation could be!! 


I´m not in your opinion because: 
-it don´t seems like their are poor
-their are sooooooooooo much more opportunities to earn money!!! 
-their make it just for fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd be very happy to tie her legs together with a 100-kg weight, and tie her neck with a chain, and hang her in a river. Chain in my hand, 100-kg weight falling down... if one does not work, the other will.


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 25, 2010)

mfw i watched the video


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 25, 2010)

...

What the fuck?


----------



## Anakir (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't have the guts to watch the videos but I saw the screen caps. Definitely looks like some kind of fetish since they don't look poor at all from what they are wearing. They make asians look bad.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 25, 2010)

I myself hate my parents' and families' Chinese culture. In fact, we are raising rabbits. I was rejoicing over the fact that we were raising rabbits as pets, but I was wrong. The only reason why my parents wanted to raise rabbits was because they were planning to eat the rabbits...I was filled with anger for my parents to do such things. My parents would rather eat the rabbits instead of having rabbits to play with as companions. They only care about food, they don't care about pets. And that is why I will hide my rabbits when they get older. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a picture and a video of a rabbit of mine and her babies:









They're too cute to be killed/eaten, are they not?


----------



## tijntje_7 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Though, I guess, eating them is way better than...
Sitting on them ;_;
Or standing on them and throwing them around
And crushing them... And laughing while you do that
Whenever, I'll ever see ANY ONE OF THOSE GIRLS, I will take a glass plate.
And crush them.


Though, I fully agree with you, those bunnies are unbelievably cute :3


----------



## zeromac (Nov 25, 2010)

:gross:
Does fucking pictures made me sick! Stupid bitches stomping on rabits and ripping them aparts with blood and guts everywhere mopping the floor with their carcausses

4chan should find these fuckers


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 25, 2010)

FUCK FUCK FUCK. This is stupid! That girl is stupid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish she gets haunted by a billion bunnies in her dreams!
Kill her! Sentence her to fucking death! Morons....


----------



## jan777 (Nov 25, 2010)

Its OK guys! Rabbits reproduce very fast anyway!

Oh wait...

*looks at China's population*

So.. When are the raving rabbids getting their revenge?


----------



## megawalk (Nov 25, 2010)

ok remove the explosions.
2 words.
ATOM BOMB
bunnies are to cute to kill D=
and in my phrase it would sound like this
bwunnies are to quuwte to kill 3= 
no more killing bunnies D=


----------



## Zieg30CT (Nov 26, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah not German. If I recall correctly the girl was Bosnian.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 26, 2010)

MF Tlaxcala said:
			
		

> From November 22th, 2010
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



My family is chinese, but we don't eat rabbits. Stick with the classics, duck tongue and BBQ duck.


----------



## deathking (Nov 26, 2010)

my pet rabbit died from myxomatosis
a virus spread by the goverment - to mosquitos
to control pest rabbits - who have since gained a immunity but pet rabbits have not
they offer no vaxine for it in most countries
i got medicine and gave it to it some do survive - mine did not poor thing

just a tip
as soon as your rabbit gets anything near its eyes - even if it looks like a dust or pollen infection causing it to have red near its eyes take it to the vet ASAP

i feel my rabbit would of beat the virus but the temperature was very hot one week then super hot one day then cold the next - they say to keep the rabbit very warm and give it the medicine and it can survie the virus then it develops the immunity to it.


----------



## IBNobody (Nov 26, 2010)

I think they may have a  Fudd fetish.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 26, 2010)

sick people everywhere, but laws must be enforced to get this people into prison and psychological help. Im happy that in my country at leastw e have such laws and people don't do this shit.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 26, 2010)

One of the worse things about this is the first thought when I saw this was oh dear another one.


----------



## Fluto (Nov 26, 2010)

i went to the source to see it and ... wow
3 "devil girls" were just squishing it how, why i dont understand 
also the rabbits looked sort of fake from the pictures


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Nov 26, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> i went to the source to see it and ... wow
> 3 "devil girls" were just squishing it how, why i dont understand
> also the rabbits looked sort of fake from the pictures


They where real, but i think that they where to tame to give much resistance or something.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I didn't have watched video because i'm too scary of the whole point at all, and i read somewhere that there was something with an creaky skull of one of the rabbits i believe.....


----------



## Narayan (Nov 26, 2010)

i like the girl, she was pretty but....

*I'm gonna kill her for cruelly killing such cute and harmless animals!*

This must not go unpunished!

However... it's what i plan to do but, violence isn't my thing so i'll just look for someone to do it for me.

anyone up to the task?


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 26, 2010)

lol

seriously lol

Not lol beause its funny but lol because Im laughing at the failure of humanity and weeping for it at the same time.
This jsut proves the fact that we as mankind are messed up because having a fetish is one thing, and if that fetish is hurting others theres enough people out there whos fetish it is to be hurt, but these creatures arent just being hurt theyre being murdered (not killed but murdered) and thats just wrong. Go kill people instead, start with your immidiate friends being the ones from the same group.... then shoot yourself. Id pay for THAT dvd


----------



## mameks (Nov 26, 2010)

MF Tlaxcala said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole thing's...wrong...


----------



## Frogman (Nov 26, 2010)

I started watching it but closed it immediately after i saw the dead ones that were just lying around i feel like im going to b sick thats just  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 disgusting I so want to se thos laughing girls be crushd in a slow horrible painful death.
If I ever see them i will do it myself this is just erghghghg im so* ANGRY* I want grrr..

somone get me some tranquilizers or tissues caus i think im about to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT-My e buttton is playing up??


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 26, 2010)

I know some hungry and sometimes very noisy wolf hybrids that would love to have these sickos for dinner.  I want to see dangerous predators such as tigers or bears just make a meal out of them and watch as they happily munch on their bones.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Nov 26, 2010)

Woah. I just had one of those moments when I imagine ripping off that girls face slowly, followed by jabbing a high heel into her eyes.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 28, 2010)

Heartless bastards.
This is disgusting. Killing rabbits in an extremely violent manner for money. They deserve to die. I have no respect whatsoever for these assholes. They don't deserve to live.


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 28, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Heartless bastards.
> This is disgusting. Killing rabbits in an extremely violent manner for money. They deserve to die. I have no respect whatsoever for these assholes. They don't deserve to live.


People like these chinse bitches have to die a tragic death. Those bicthes. I would destroy their faces and feeling no guilt after doing so


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 28, 2010)

I haven't cried for some time, but seeing those screenshots got me very close to breaking down in tears.


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 28, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I haven't cried for some time, but seeing those screenshots got me very close to breaking down in tears.


If you will watch the video you will burst in tears... Oh god! THAT BITCH! I'm so freaking angry right now


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 28, 2010)

...no 4C strike? Really?


----------

